# What cut of meat to avoid



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi guys,

My dog just started raw two weeks ago and has been going great. So far I have been feeding him just the most basic stuff: chicken quarter, chicken back, egg (once a week), ground turkey, chicken livercicles.

I would like to start adding more things into his diet. I was wondering: what are some cuts of meat that I should avoid? I remember reading somewhere that chicken wings are bad and some people had trouble with pig necks ...

Thanks!
Jason


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

chicken wings are fine for puppies. You can do pork neck and beef neck bones, just if you have a gulper, supervise them. turkey necks, ground beef, beef heart, etc. are good


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I feed a bit of everything, but avoid turkey legs (they bother me, but I know others feed them), the hard leg bearing bones of cattle, sheep, deer, hogs, and the larger pork and beef ribs (ones found in the ribs that people eat). Some dogs have issues with pork (my mom's dog can't eat it). My guys won't eat raw fish and Alexis hates rabbit.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The only time I feed chicken wings and necks is when I cut up whole chickens or get split fryers on sale. Then they are attached to other parts of the chicken. I rarely give them even to puppies except that they are small and easy for them to manage when the pups first start eating the RMB whole.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Is it really recommended not to feed turkey legs? I bought two (to test Jerzey with turkey) but will the bone be too hard for her?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I've fed whole turkeys before (including legs).

I may have mashed the knobby part of the leg a bit, I forget. But, if you are worried, you could always try that.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion.

Now here's another question: When Obie's first birthday comes up, I want to treat him to something nice, something like a rib-eye or a t-bone! 

What else is a possibility?

(And, no, I am not crazy ...)


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I wouldn't say you're crazy... I plan to do the same for Jerzey on her first birthday in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Jason LinThanks for the suggestion.
> 
> Now here's another question: When Obie's first birthday comes up, I want to treat him to something nice, something like a rib-eye or a t-bone!
> 
> ...


I'd look for a tongue - like beef or bison. They are HUGE and tough - something for him to really gnaw his way through!









Or a whole rabbit! Or duck or quail!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I know dogs that handle turkey legs with no problems. I simply prefer not to feed them.

Chickens are only 8 weeks of age when they are slaughtered. Their leg bones don't grow very strong -they don't have time.

Turkeys are much older and DO get very strong legs. The bones are tougher - more likely to splinter.

Again - just a personal choice.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangI know dogs that handle turkey legs with no problems. I simply prefer not to feed them.
> 
> Chickens are only 8 weeks of age when they are slaughtered. Their leg bones don't grow very strong -they don't have time.
> 
> ...


I had never heard anything about turkey legs. Should I allow her to try it or should I just avoid it all together?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Is she a good chewer? If so, I'd try it and see how she handles it.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I've fed turkey legs (thighs and drumsticks) to my 40-ish pound mutt without issue.

The only things I avoid with her are beef bones. She cannot consume them and I worry about her cracking a tooth on them. There are a few other things I avoid but it's mainly due to having observed her with them and not feeling comfortable feeding them. That, and her food sensitivities.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangIs she a good chewer? If so, I'd try it and see how she handles it.


Jerzey is new to raw. So far, she's only had chicken bones to eat through (and she's eaten through a soup bone.) I think she is a pretty good chewer. I'll just make sure to watch her the entire time she's eating it (with the chicken bones I'll check on her once in a while but don't feel the need anymore to be in there the entire time she's eating.)



> Originally Posted By: Murphy-ElperroguapoI've fed turkey legs (thighs and drumsticks) to my 40-ish pound mutt without issue.
> 
> The only things I avoid with her are beef bones. She cannot consume them and I worry about her cracking a tooth on them. There are a few other things I avoid but it's mainly due to having observed her with them and not feeling comfortable feeding them. That, and her food sensitivities.


That's good to know. 

Thanks to both of you!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: lhczthI feed a bit of everything, but avoid turkey legs (they bother me, but I know others feed them), the hard leg bearing bones of cattle, sheep, deer, hogs, and the larger pork and beef ribs (ones found in the ribs that people eat).


Beef ribs? Can I feed things like short ribs to him as long as I pick it up when all the meat are gone or should I avoid them altogether?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Some dogs can eat the whole beef rib.

Again, it's an individual dog thing. I'd give them the rib and watch them eat. If they seem to be handling the bone with no problems then I wouldn't worry.


----------

